

Ask HN: Open Source projects for a C and C++ begginer. - dysoco

Hello.
I have experience using C and C++, I have done some basic things like a simple Socket Chat application in C or a Space Invaders in C++ using SFML2... but I'd like to read some well documented/written code, understand how it works and try to submit a patch.<p>I downloaded the Mozilla-Central code because the Documentation is excellent: however it's a really huge project, and not only involves Firefox but most of Mozilla's code base like Thunderbird and Boot2Gecko, and that confuses things even more.<p>Which one do you suggest ?
======
gary4gar
Check KDE - Its a DE and collection of various software. There are mentors
available, so its great for beginners to get started.

<http://kde.org/community/whatiskde/>
<http://community.kde.org/Getinvolved/development>

~~~
dysoco
I'm actually a KDE user: I'll check that link.

------
xtremejames183
Start with the PH7 engine which is an open source embedded PHP engine (useful
tool to add web interfaces to your C/C++ application). It have a very nice and
clean documentation and readable code. Here is the URL:
<http://ph7.symisc.net/>

------
jfaucett
well, I've played around with some Firefox code, but to be honest its pretty
messy. I'd say if you want a project you can fairly easily understand and
submit a patch for look at webkit, the code is clean and straightforward
(<http://www.webkit.org/building/checkout.html>) though the docs are basically
non-existent (if you like docs, personally I think clean code beats
documentation any day)

~~~
dysoco
I have read good things about Webkit, it looks a huge project: but I'll check
it out.

------
thdn
Similar situation here, at the moment I've found interesting cppcmms (web
framework), odb (orm) and ultimate++ (cross ui framework)

